

Reuters editor indicted for helping hack Tribune website  - cmoylan
http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/03/reuters-matthew-keys-indicted-for-conspiring-with-159358.html#.UUI3wXIwzC0.twitter

======
cmoylan
I was a developer on the CMS in question when this happened. The possibility
of this guy getting up to 10 years in prison seems harsh.

